# Anyone have a hammer release lever problem on their 92FS?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine has 1800 rounds through it with no problems so far but I'm wondering about this youtube video I came across. Is Beretta now using MIM parts in the 92 series?


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I have over 5,000 rounds thru my 92FS and have not had an issue.

I could not tell if he plans to call Beretta and send it in for repair. I am sure they would repair it for free if he contacted them.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 20,000 rounds through one of mine(original hammer relase lever) and never an issue. Very strange. Looks like it's missing the hammer release a $10.00 part.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not heard of a hammer release lever in a 92FS failing. I suppose any part can fail in any pistol, but I would think that this is a very unusual failure in a Beretta 92.

My understanding is that there are no MIM parts in the 92FS. There are solid polymer parts including the guide rod, grip panels, the hammer spring cap, the safety lever, and the body of the magazine release.

The trigger is polymer over metal.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pblanc said:


> I have not heard of a hammer release lever in a 92FS failing. I suppose any part can fail in any pistol, but I would think that this is a very unusual failure in a Beretta 92.
> 
> My understanding is that there are no MIM parts in the 92FS. *There are solid polymer parts including the guide rod, grip panels, the hammer spring cap, the safety lever, and the body of the magazine release.
> 
> The trigger is polymer over metal.*


I have an older model 92FS Inox and there are absolutely no polymer parts in it. One of the reasons why I bought a used model after comparing the two. I wonder if the older models had no MIM parts and the newer ones now do? It seems like everyone is trying to cut costs these days. However the prices don't seem to come down to compensate for that. What was once metal is now plastic. In the video the individual claims that the part that broke was plastic, but the posted note claims that it is weak metal? Which is correct? At any rate it did fail. Not a good thing.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

That part in mine is metal but in a very unscientific experiment I put a tiny magnet to it and the attraction didn't seem as strong as when I put the magnet to the slide. Again, very unscientific, but it leads me to suspect the part is MIM.


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Just because it's MIM doesn't mean it's bad many different qualities of metal, pressure, heat to produce a part there are MIM parts in Engines, Transmissions, Airplanes, My Sons F16 GE Jet Engines even use them. Glock had a problem on Gen4 extractors they designed and built a MIM part which has eliminated problem. Some people still spend 40.00 for aftermarket part when the Glock part at 8.00 will work fine


----------



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

We put a lot of rounds through our 92's. Our armory did not approve of the Beretta manual regarding loading of the weapon with the safety engaged. Too many hammer release levers were breaking. 
Weapon was loaded with safety off. Safety engaged to de-cock the weapon. Weapon holstered. Safety moved to off.


----------

